

What are the News.YC rules of startups? - bmaier

With all the lists floating around I'm interested to see what everyone thinks are the golden rules of starting up.
======
jsjenkins168
Everyone has their own beliefs, but in general I would say: Build something
users want, release early and release often, and spend as little money as
possible in the process.

------
twism
Build something you would use too. That way, you would also have that vested
interest to improve upon it.

~~~
thomasswift
I agree. Build it for your need, but pay attention to how others use it and
possibly tailor it for them as well.

Also, maybe, work on some sort of business model so you might be able to
continue working on it.

------
Mistone
build...sell...retire (just kidding)

Building a Product People Want (seems like PG's single golden rule)

